# MRAPs deployed..



## Tactical Medic (Sep 10, 2007)

There about 3000 of these deployed and they come in different types, some are ambulances, in 2 weeks I should be able to see one up front and personal at Camp Pendelton.  If I get some pics I'll try and post... meanwhile here you go...


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a link to above... http://www.forceprotectioninc.com/models/cougar/


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 10, 2007)

Now how is that thing supposed to fit throught the drive thru????

I would love to see the fuel economy !!

Nice piece of equipment though, much better than the old Peacekeepers we used to have............


----------



## Tactical Medic (Sep 11, 2007)

Flight-LP said:


> Now how is that thing supposed to fit throught the drive thru????
> 
> I would love to see the fuel economy !!
> 
> Nice piece of equipment though, much better than the old Peacekeepers we used to have............



LOL I think its like 7 miles per gallon


----------



## Guardian (Sep 12, 2007)

If we had these years ago, my good friend would still be alive.  We should have adapted to the current threat much sooner.  Thanks a lot you bureaucratic pukes.


----------

